# Looking for RFQ work



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking to quote on wood products that need limited production runs. Does anyone know where I can find wood product RFQ's ? I'm familiar with mfg.com and WPMA but wanted to know if other sources are available.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

Check out 100k garages. It's a shopbot sponsored forum that puts fabbers together with customers. Were listed on it check us out too. Dan Nelson


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

sent pm


----------

